

Mobile Prototyping for Designers with Xcode Storyboards - MProgrammer
http://mindsea.com/2013/06/03/mobile-prototyping-for-designers-with-xcode-storyboards/

======
e28eta
We've done this on a couple apps, and I think it worked well.

This biggest pain point I remember was that UIScrollViews need to be told
their contentSize, which I didn't find a good pattern for our interaction
designer to use. I believe she ended up just going with one size fits all, and
on screens with less content there was simply a big blank space at the bottom.

The alternatives were a custom controller per scroll view, or have the
controller inspect the view hierarchy somehow, making it more complex.

It can certainly get unwieldy if you add lots of screens, or have complex
navigation flows.

~~~
MProgrammer
Perhaps you could use a table view with static cells (even just one cell with
everything in it) instead of a scroll view in most cases. With container
views, you can make the static table view a subview of another controller
easily now, too.

